# Foo Fighters: Milton Keynes



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A Epic, Epic Gig last night from the Foos - as usual.

They played more songs than ever and the production was typically brilliant. They are now in super band territory for me. There is no-one to touch them. Given that the supporting act (Biffy Clyro) played really tight and really, really well, they were then blown away.

The only worry is where the next band is coming from when they hang up the guitars.

Oh, and a special mention to the guys behind us who travelled all the way from Wales, partied hard and announced (imagine the braodest Welsh accent you can)

"I'd go gay for Grohl".
"That'd make a good T-shirt that, I'd go gay for Grohl".
"lets do et when we get back".

And the Foos dance especially for Skin and Bones.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

had a ticket.. had a flight booked.. 
had to work 

cancelled the flight a few weeks ago.. got most of the money back, and sold the ticket at face value to someone i know down in london..

gutted.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gutted mate.

4th time I've seen them in 5 years. Still not bored.

If it's any consolation, My throat is killing and I'm knackered.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i still haven't seen them.. 

no its no consolation lol.. im off to work...


oh and did you go gay for grohl


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

I seen them at wembley when they were joined on stage by Jimmy page and john Paul jones. Was fantastic. Did they have any special guests last night?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i still haven't seen them..
> 
> no its no consolation lol.. im off to work...
> 
> oh and did you go gay for grohl


No.

My missus did inform me that she would leave me for Dave Grohl. I told her that for stage passes, he could keep her.

:lol::lol:



anthonyh90 said:


> I seen them at wembley when they were joined on stage by Jimmy page and john Paul jones. Was fantastic. Did they have any special guests last night?


They played a Jam with John Paul jones and Seasick Steve with DG on drums last night. But they played a massive set list. Pretty much every great song off every album.

Saturday night had Brian May and Roger Taylor and Alice Cooper.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i like seasick steve lol.. can't really explain why but i do..
and alice cooper is probably the best concert i've ever been too.. the stage show is phenomenal.. hes a great guy aswell.. i paid £400 for a package that included a back stage pass..
stupid amount of money for one concert.. but i don't regret it.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I went yesterday Gruff you should have waved, echo what you said about the FF, awesome band and epic performance! 

i saw the "I'd go gay for Grohl" t-shirt on this well built guy :lol:

Also did you see the guy crowd sailing in his inflateable dingy :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Unfortunately with SWMBO being epileptic, we have to keep near the back. 

It's still worth it for the atmosphere. 

One day, I'll write to the Foos and explain. Good old Dave will take pity on us and throw us a couple of passes I'm sure.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Unfortunately with SWMBO being epileptic, we have to keep near the back.
> 
> It's still worth it for the atmosphere.
> 
> One day, I'll write to the Foos and explain. Good old Dave will take pity on us and throw us a couple of passes I'm sure.


I was tempted to play the "disabled card" myself, i keep asking the missus if she will be my carer when we go to Alton Towers, that way its one ticket price and straight to the front of queues :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, she already has a bus pass.

TBH, we don't get half of what we could simply because most of the things we are eligable for are means tested and we both are able and do work.

She's not really 'disabled' anyway. She just short circuits and needs a re-boot every now and then.

Shhh................. 

I might call her Robocop when no-one is around to get offended at a private joke between me and my future wife.

The lights don't affect her if they are not her complete field of view if that makes sense. if they are all she can see, then she has a problem. But, she 5' tall and 8st. The mosh pit is no place for her.

I just can't get over how tight EVERYONE played Sunday. even Jimmy Eat World were bang on it. Biffy were solid even if it is 'rock for kids'. and the Foos are always good but they kicked ass.

The best bit for me. I saw Pat Smear playing the same model guitar as I have. That makes me as good as him just because.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> A Epic, Epic Gig last night from the Foos - as usual.
> 
> They played more songs than ever and the production was typically brilliant. They are now in super band territory for me. There is no-one to touch them. Given that the supporting act (Biffy Clyro) played really tight and really, really well, they were then blown away.
> 
> ...


I was there too on Saturday night :wave:

Totally agree with everything you said - an amazing show - I love Biffy and thought they did a great set, so much so I was a bit worried the foos would struggle to follow them - how wrong I was !!!

Absolutely the best rock gig I have ever been too - it had everything, DG is just incredible, amazing energy and just a great personality - how many times did he say he was the luckiest man in the world ?!

Loved the bit with the night vision camera before the encore !!


----------

